# Cookin in the Yoder



## FrankZ (May 20, 2018)

Today I am doing beef short ribs and another fattie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 20, 2018)

Yum!


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 26, 2018)

Today was 2 pork butts  and a fattie..

I can't wait for dinner tomorrow


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2018)

Looking good.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 3, 2018)

Did my first brisket today..


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2018)

Looks wonderful.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 15, 2018)

Today was a duck, Kathleen's fatty (based on a bifteki recipe) and some eggs.

Sorry the smoke got in the way on the photo.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 15, 2018)

What's a "fatty" please?


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 15, 2018)

Oh, and what's a "yoder", please?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 15, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> What's a "fatty" please?



A fatty is bulk breakfast sausage stuffed with cheese, shaped into a loaf and wrapped in bacon then smoked.

A Yoder is where you do the smoking.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 15, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> A fatty is bulk breakfast sausage stuffed with cheese, shaped into a loaf and wrapped in bacon then smoked.
> 
> A Yoder is where you do the smoking.


Thanks on both accounts


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 16, 2018)

I make fatties out of several kinds of ground meat.  The latest one was ground beef with Greek seasoning and stuffed with feta and kessari cheeses.  I made tzatziki sauce to go with it.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 17, 2018)

Kathleen said:


> I make fatties out of several kinds of ground meat.  The latest one was ground beef with Greek seasoning and stuffed with feta and kessari cheeses.  I made tzatziki sauce to go with it.View attachment 30662




Looks scrumptious Kathleen! BTW, it's so good to see you here.


----------

